# Vaporesso Energystash Ultrasonic Cleaner - Any good?



## Raindance (3/10/17)

Hi all

I have been wanting to buy an Ultrasonic Cleaner for some time but few are locally available. And some are just ghastly.

The little Vaporesso Energystash Ultrasonic Cleaner is however locally available and I would like to know if any forum members have one and if it is in fact worth buying.

My purpose is cleaning vape gear so the small volume does not bother me.

Any comments will be appreciated.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (3/10/17)

Paying attention to this tread and it would be a good investment.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Paying attention to this tread and it would be a good investment.



Self - December trip is around the corner. Must start working on the next load 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (4/10/17)

@Raindance I haven't tried the ultrasonic you speak of but the coilmaster one seemed to be decent. 
3 minute cycle time and max 15 minutes operation before the manual says it will overheat. ...

That being said I have tried the foil test and it failed horribly. 

Basically a decent ultrasonic should perforate a piece of foil in a minute.

The coilmaster one had a piece of foil in for 3 minutes and hardly any damage to the foil.

With a better ultrasonic here is the result after about 40 seconds. ... I took the foil put because it was getting very messy!

Coilmaster 3 minutes foil: slight perforation but not a lot.



Before Lyman :



After about 45 seconds in the lyman:





They lyman is a rebranded isonic wich is a decent home ultrasonic so you can probably find one at a gun shop or an outdoor style shop.
Also the lyman offers 7 minute timer and heat functionality up to 60 degrees.

If you want higher heat and higher timers you are looking at a lot more money to invest.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/10/17)

@Christos - how much did the Lyman set you back?


----------



## Christos (4/10/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> @Christos - how much did the Lyman set you back?


About R2500 or R2700. Can't remember. ...


----------



## GregF (4/10/17)

Christos said:


> About R2500 or R2700. Can't remember. ...


yup I have the same unit. Think I paid R2500
Have a look here for R2250

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (4/10/17)

Ok, so I watched some really sad YouTube vids on this little device and came to the conclusion that it would not totally serve my purposes. Seriously small and apparently (rechargeable) battery powered if I understood it correctly.

In any case, just hit the button on this: (Take a Lot)

_Sanitas - Ultrasonic cleaner SUR 42 

Thorough cleaning and shine: Ultrasonic source induces high-frequency vibrations in water. Removes small particles of dirt even in inaccessible positions.

Gentle and thorough cleaning of gold, silver and metal jewellery, spectacles, razors and more
- Digital Timer
- Blue interior light during operating
- Blue illuminated LCD display
- Transparent top cover

- Gentle and thorough cleaning of:
- gold, silver and metal jewellery
- CD's and DVD's
- spectacles
- waterproof watches
- razors and razor blades
- dentures and orthodontic appliances
- silverware
- pens
- gears coins and other metal objects with an impervious surface
Unsuitable for:
- gemstones with a porous surface
- contact lenses
- self-winding mechanical watches
- Digital timer displays the operating time - 5 different operating times to choose from: 7:30; 6:00; 4:30; 3:00; 1:30 min.
- With sieve insert for small parts and CD fixture
- for 2 CD's
- Blue interior light during operating
- Blue illuminated LCD display
- Transparent top cover
- Auto switch off
- Stainless steel container for 550 ml water
- High cleaning frequency: 43 kHz
- Power consumption: 50 W
- Product measurements: 20.9 x 19.5 x 12.8 cm
- Product weight without inserts: approx. 850 g
- 24 month guarantee

Sanitas - a successful German brand in the wellness and health market since 2000_


----------



## Christos (4/10/17)

Raindance said:


> Ok, so I watched some really sad YouTube vids on this little device and came to the conclusion that it would not totally serve my purposes. Seriously small and apparently (rechargeable) battery powered if I understood it correctly.
> 
> In any case, just hit the button on this: (Take a Lot)
> 
> ...


Would be great if you could do a 1 minute foil test for us with your new ultrasonic to give an inexpensive option if this one is good!


----------



## Raindance (4/10/17)

Christos said:


> Would be great if you could do a 1 minute foil test for us with your new ultrasonic to give an inexpensive option if this one is good!


@Christos, will do so and post as soon as received. Expected date of arrival is next week Tuesday so I will be wishing the weekend to go by quickly.

Regards

P.S. Thanks for providing the testing method, I really have little knowledge on these items.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (4/10/17)

Raindance said:


> @Christos, will do so and post as soon as received. Expected date of arrival is next week Tuesday so I will be wishing the weekend to go by quickly.
> 
> Regards
> 
> P.S. Thanks for providing the testing method, I really have little knowledge on these items.


No problem. I was researching ultrasonics because my coilmaster one was not removing some strong odours from metals like coconut and pineapple. 

This lead me get the lyman as it was readily available and also a decent entry level one at a reasonable price. 
Some of the big brands go for about 12k for heat and timer functions that are electronically adjustable.


----------



## zadiac (5/10/17)

Personally, after having one with a 3 minute timer for a few years, trust me, you'll want to get one with at least a 30 minute timer. I find it irritating to start it every few minutes. I have a 30minute one incoming from FT.


----------



## Eisenhorn (5/10/17)

Is spending 2k upwards really worth it for an ultrasonic cleaner?
Does it make the world of difference compared to a soapy wash and dry burn dunk?
If it does it might be enough reason to convince myself and more importantly the missus. 

Reason I also ask is because I have an secondary ulterior motive to get one, and for that I'd need a high end one that can run for 30 minutes plus. (Stripping acrylic paint off plastic miniature models [man-dollies] ) 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (5/10/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Is spending 2k upwards really worth it for an ultrasonic cleaner?
> Does it make the world of difference compared to a soapy wash and dry burn dunk?
> If it does it might be enough reason to convince myself and more importantly the missus.
> 
> ...


I am using OBS Engine tanks which do not completely disassemble so cleaning them properly by conventional means is a bit compromised. Also, I am hoping the UC will clean my coils good as new before every re-wick. Then my glasses could also do with a really proper clean from time to time.

Will see how it goes.


----------



## MeirTaitz (11/11/20)

This is exactly what you need to watch for what you need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

